# Icelandic horses rescue



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I found this and thought maybe someone would be interested. Looks like they are in California, wrong side of the states for me. 

Some really nice looking iceys: http://icelandicrehomingproject.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Holy buckets, I WANT one!!!!!!! AND I live in California. HOWEVER, I am only allowed to get one if it comes with divorce papers.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

That's sad for you - too bad you're under someone else's thumb. One of the many joys of being single is not having to have permission to do a single thing.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, he DOES put up with 14 rabbits, 7 chickens, 2 mares and their foals, 15 goats, two lambs, two feeder pigs, 8 turkeys, and a dairy heifer and HE says he doesn't like livestock (except for the eating them part). He's actually pretty tolerant of my hobbies, but I think one more horse might be like Monty Python's "waffer theen meent" that will cause him to blow apart. In exchange, he gets to go flyfishing whenever he wants, and I say nothing about his serious addiction to music. Overall, I think I got the sweet end of the deal. I wonder if he'd even NOTICE if an Icelandic pony joined the group....hmmm, better not tempt fate:grin:.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

WHY are they in CA??? I have wanted one my whole life.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

The rescue places are not asking for money but donations would be welcome. There are 50 Icelandic's that need homes, and they are very nice looking and well fed. (there "might" be another 50 to find homes for later,, they are not sure at this point. that would make it a 100 total)

Some of the older ones have been trained to ride in the past, but most are just halter trained at most.

Keep passing this around,, heck for just the price of transportation, you can end up with a very nice Icelandic horse!

Down side of this kind of dumping... is people that take good care of their Icelandic's and have them for sale, can't compete with FREE. Sigh ~~


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Berge

How do I find out how much transportation would be? Is there a hauler that you would recommend?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

This hauler was recommended to me, Wings Horse Transportation. They are also the ones I will be using for the haul to VA.
You can contact Kirk at
[email protected]


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

They are so fat, I would worry about founder. I hope they find good homes. They are very cute.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We transported a horse from KY to IL last summer for just under $300. 

2horses, it's common courtesy to make sure that both spouses agree with a major decision like getting a horse. That doesn't mean you're under his thumb. 

Jcran, I'm blessed to have a hubby who won't put up too much a fight for one more horse. After all, he and DD both have one. I _need _one too.  He said we had too many chickens when we had 12 pullets and didn't put up a fight at all when I brought home 30 more.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree Joshie, my husband and I are one, we work together. If he didn't want a horse, we wouldn't have gotten one. If he says, "no more" to something, he's more sensible than I am in regards to what we can reasonably do. I'm glad for it, I get carried away at times. Sometimes he gets carried away and I say its time to stop. I used to be a lot harder towards him and he towards me. It's great when we are one over things... and we're coming up on 34 years of it! I wouldn't want to be in a relationship without a leader, we used to be that way and it was not preferable to what we have now at all. 

Heh, not only did my husband not put up a fight when I wanted a horse after a couple of decades without one, he decided to get one, let me contact people and he picked her out and she was perfect. At this time we are in agreement that it wouldn't work out to get another one, but we do think about it.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

It took me 15 years to talk hubby into getting a horse!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I have this allll figured out, do what I did. 

I'd owned a horse when I was a kid (and owned was ALL I did- my parents were of the "this is yours, but don't get near it- it'll kill you." camp. Horse, golf cart, machete... you name it.) and wanted one as an adult. the family took a trip to the KY Horse Park and owned horses (and RESCUE horses at that!) within a month. :0)


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I wouldn't mind having the mare, but we just got the Fjord gelding...

Funny story about that. I took the 3 horse slant with living quarters to this woman's house to pick up the horse. It was not a good drive to back into, with lots of little trees either side. She wanted me to back around, down the drive, around a jog, and down into the lane between her pastures. 
Her idea was to drive him into the trailer. 

I asked her if he'd not been trailered. Well, he was trailered down from N. Dakota as a foal with Mama. Then, he was trailered here, there, and everywhere. I told her we would try leading him in. The ramp gave him pause for a minute, but the second attempt he walked right in. 

Wonder how much it would cost to transport one from CA? Most of them seem to be geldings or stallions.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Judy,
That is just the first batch of Icelandic's they have on the Blog. There are many more to come including mares, so I have been told.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

How about it, starrjj? Want to ship a couple this way?


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I think I read somewhere that they are listing 10 at a time. Anyone shipping to PA?


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

mamahen said:


> I think I read somewhere that they are listing 10 at a time. Anyone shipping to PA?


I'm in PA too... maybe a combined shipping discount???


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Judy in IN said:


> How about it, starrjj? Want to ship a couple this way?


Judy I may just be interested if they put up something that is better than the ones listed so far. From reading the site I suspect though that they want the buyer to show up for pick up though.

I am actually following up hopefully next weekend on a 14.2 TWH about 2 hours from me. 15 years old and child broke, in fact perfers children but works for anyone. Only thing against her is she is a bay and I am tired of owning bays. If she is all that they say she is I will overlook color. She was actually leased last year to a 11 year old boy. Wish me luck


----------

